# DISH DVR510 - To Sell or Cannibalize?



## turaco (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello-

I have an old DVR510 that is not being used. I have the remote, but no access card. I am in need of a new hard drive, and am contemplating taking out the 120gb from the dvr. I figure the box isn't worth much without the access card. Any thoughts on a use for the box, or without the card is it a done deal? Much appreciation.

-Turaco


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

An E* reciever is useless without a smart card. Some of the newest models have a built in smart card, but an old box needs a card. You can purchase a smart card from E* if you would like to start using that 510 again (assuming the rest of it is in working order).


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

And assuming that the 510 doesn't have a hefty PPV bill waiting to be paid.


----------



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought an old DVR510 from the thrift store without the card, and didn't want to pay the $75 for a new card. So I took out the old hard drive, and bought a USB case for it - now I have a perfectly fine 120GB hard drive. I threw the useless box away.


----------



## turaco (Apr 27, 2006)

ratoren said:


> I bought an old DVR510 from the thrift store without the card, and didn't want to pay the $75 for a new card. So I took out the old hard drive, and bought a USB case for it - now I have a perfectly fine 120GB hard drive. I threw the useless box away.


Thanks for the advice. I ordered a USB case, and will do what you did and make myself an external drive. Are there any other usable parts in the box, or is it, as you said, useless?
Thanks,

Turaco


----------

